# DAE opens new offices in Italy and Bulgaria



## Carolinian (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got an email from DAE Europe that they had opened new offices in Italy and Bulgaria.  While Bulgaria is more a destination for Europeans, Italy is a popular destination with American travellers.  This makes a total of 10 countries where DAE has offices.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 17, 2012)

*offices*

Excellent!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 18, 2012)

Question. What's the advantage of having the offices? I assume their inventory is in a lot of places so I am not clear of the benefit of an office vice a location for a TS.  No familiarity with DAE hence my question. 

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 19, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Question. What's the advantage of having the offices? I assume their inventory is in a lot of places so I am not clear of the benefit of an office vice a location for a TS.  No familiarity with DAE hence my question.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers



The local offices can work more directly with resorts and their members to pick up more inventory.  Also, since DAE takes managing vacation cottages as well, this opens another avenue of additional inventory.  Having someone on the ground actively seeking deposits is the big benefit.

For a time, they had an office in Switzerland which concentrated on Switzerland, Austria, and Germany.  That office, unfortunately violated DAE rules by renting exchange deposits to non members and was kicked out of the system for it.  While that office was active, there are a good bit more inventory availible in Germany and Switzerland and some Austria resorts (some of the Austrian ones still have decent inventory) than after they shut down that office or before they opened it.


----------

